# Would you like a place for off-topic polls?



## tleilaxu (Nov 25, 2002)

nt


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

No. That would equate an Off-Topic forum, which Morrus does not want. Either it should be a normal OT thread, or be posted on Nutkinland. At least, that is my opinion.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 25, 2002)

Evidently there was some kind of hullabeloo (sp?) when polls first started and the sheer number of OT polls broke the boards.  I would vote no if I could.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

I perfer the few off topic things we have now.  Polls I think would make that increase as people really seem to like them.  So, a no vote for me.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 26, 2002)

i voted no as well... i just started the poll because there was another thread with someone complaining abouthits...


----------



## Jeph (Nov 26, 2002)

If it's OT but acceptable, leave it in General.
If it's OT and . . . odd . . . might want to check out Meta.
If it's OT and a poll: Nutkinland.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *If it's OT but acceptable, leave it in General.
> If it's OT and . . . odd . . . might want to check out Meta.
> If it's OT and a poll: Nutkinland. *



Darn straight...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

I just want to hear from the sole person who voted yes


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I just want to hear from the sole person who voted yes   *



He probably just wanted to be contrary or something.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *He probably just wanted to be contrary or something. *




So, it was you?


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, it was you?   *



No - although if _nobody_ hadn't voted against it already when I voted, I might have. 
But when somebody else already has done it, it's hardly contrary to join in - and so, I voted for my preference.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *No - although if nobody hadn't voted against it already when I voted, I might have.
> But when somebody else already has done it, it's hardly contrary to join in - and so, I voted for my preference.  *




I knew it.  You would be the type of person to vote that way.  I was tempted to do the same thing, actually, but I liked the fact that no one had voted yes.


----------



## Mark (Nov 26, 2002)

Hilarious, tleilaxu! 

_Must be that keen sense of irony you Brits have..._


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 26, 2002)

hey, i'm from michigan!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *hey, i'm from michigan!  *




Is that in Scotland?


----------



## hong (Nov 26, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that in Scotland? *




No, I believe Michigan is in Ontario, right next to Windsor and London.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 27, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, I believe Michigan is in Ontario, right next to Windsor and London. *




Haha Hong. Michigan is a state in the United States, of course... Ontario is a province of Canada. Lake St. Clair and the straits between Lake Huron and Lake _Erie_ seperate Windsor (on the Canadian side) and Detroit (on the American side).

Of course I'm sure you knew this already... 

_edits Ontario to Erie_


----------



## Crothian (Nov 27, 2002)

Michigian.  North till you smell it, west till you step in it.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I knew it.  You would be the type of person to vote that way.  I was tempted to do the same thing, actually, but I liked the fact that no one had voted yes.   *



Alas, when I voted, that one guy had already voted yes - so I really didn't have the opportunity to be contrary.


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 27, 2002)

Is this the most landslide-ey poll ever?

Rav


----------



## Crothian (Nov 27, 2002)

I think so, I'm still waiting to hear from the other side or this argument.  How do they expect to gain any position if they don't present their case?


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Michigian.  North till you smell it, west till you step in it. *




Ohio: A state so boring that an amusement park is the most popular destination   Ohio: The kansas of the midwest


----------



## Crothian (Nov 27, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ohio: A state so boring that an amusement park is the most popular destination   Ohio: The kansas of the midwest  *




Not entirely accurate but point taken.  I won't continue in this as I think it could get nasty fast.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Is this the most landslide-ey poll ever?
> 
> Rav *



Damn! The "yes" votes are now _twice_ of what they were yesterday!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 27, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Damn! The "yes" votes are now twice of what they were yesterday!  *




Clever with your little eek there, I know you are somehow responsinsible.


----------



## Henry (Nov 27, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Damn! The "yes" votes are now twice of what they were yesterday!  *




You are a cold, cold person. I like you!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Dec 3, 2002)

The ironic thing is that obviously ( based on this thread ) , Meta IS the place for off topic polls. 

Made even more ironic by the fact that the person who created this poll voted against his future ability to make polls like this! 

 Darkness and Crothian: What's up with you guys clicking  on "view results" before voting on a poll ??????


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2002)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> * Darkness and Crothian: What's up with you guys clicking
> on "view results" before voting on a poll ?????? *




Sometimes I'm curious about the results of a poll, and I don't always vote in them.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 3, 2002)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *The ironic thing is that obviously ( based on this thread ) , Meta IS the place for off topic polls.
> 
> Made even more ironic by the fact that the person who created this poll voted against his future ability to make polls like this!
> 
> Darkness and Crothian: What's up with you guys clicking  on "view results" before voting on a poll ?????? *




What are you talking about? This poll is definitely on-topic. It is a poll about meta issues at EN world.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Dec 3, 2002)

OK -- I gotcha !  

Sounds like even if there was a place specially designated for off topic polls, no one would find them.  -  Wasn't there a "breaking news" forum - that didn't last long... ?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sometimes I'm curious about the results of a poll, and I don't always vote in them. *



Same here...







			
				tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This poll is definitely on-topic. It is a poll about meta issues at EN world. *



Right.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You are a cold, cold person. I like you!  *



Thank you! 

/me bows


----------



## chatdemon (Dec 3, 2002)

I voted yes.

I think, since there is absolutely no effort here to stop off topic posting, there should be an off topic forum.

I'm one of those weird souls who actually comes to meta to read about meta topics (community/site issues, boards rules or technical information, etc.

After wading through TONS of off topic nonsense I can find the important posts.

I must say though, it is *immensely* ironic to see the people most responsible for off topic threads being the ones most vocally opposing an off topic forum.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2002)

chatdemon said:
			
		

> *I voted yes.
> 
> I think, since there is absolutely no effort here to stop off topic posting, there should be an off topic forum.
> *




There is a large effort to keep OT posting limits.  There are only 3 Hivemind threads and they are clearly marked.  Anything else that is OT should be marked as such.  Everything else should be on topic.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 6, 2002)

The reason we don't want an off topic forum is because we know it'd be pointless. No one would go, or at least as close as makes no difference. It'd be like the NonRPG Sci Fi and Fantasy forum.

Anyway, we keep ourselves to three hivemind threads (plus a few others that other people started) and the mods seem fine with it...*shrug* We're not doing any harm down here. It's not as if we were trying to take over General Discussion or anything.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 6, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *The reason we don't want an off topic forum is because we know it'd be pointless.*



Plus, it would be quite unpleasant to moderate (although I'd still do my best, of course, should we ever get one).
Further, as far as I know, Morrus wants to run an RPG (i.e., d20 system) site - and not anything else.


----------

